# Are you ok with constant nudity in the house ?



## Suemolly

Would you be comfortable if your partner walks around the house naked practically almost everyday? Like while watching tv, cooking, cleaning house etc. He asked me if I could do the same too. 

My boyfriend likes to be naked all the time. I am not very comfortable with it, but feel bad telling him he needs to wear clothes, at least shorts. I also can't "compete". I am slim and all, but he is the bodybuilder athlete type, so I don't have the confidence like he has. I wonder what to do.


----------



## Prodigal

Suemolly said:


> Would you be comfortable if your partner walks around the house naked practically almost everyday?


My estranged husband is what the French call a "naturist." Heck, mine not only walked around the house naked, he stripped down on a friend's sailboat and dove over the side into the Chesapeake Bay! Good thing no crabs or jellyfish grabbed hold of his pecker and ripped it off!:lol:



Suemolly said:


> My boyfriend likes to be naked all the time. I am not very comfortable with it, but feel bad telling him he needs to wear clothes, at least shorts. I wonder what to do.


I'm wondering why you don't speak up and tell him what is on your mind. Sorry, but I'm not a woman to parce words. My H knew I didn't care to see him buck-a$$ naked, but he didn't respect me. When I finally put the pieces of the puzzle together; namely, that hubs was going to do what he damn well pleased, I started asking myself why I was staying with someone who showed me so little respect. Or, if nothing else, didn't give a good cahoot about my opinions.

Tell Mr. Body Beautiful that you love his body ... you just don't need to see him b-b-q'ing steaks on the grill in nothing but a chef's cap! (Maybe he would consider putting on an apron ... grease sometimes pops ... causes a nasty blister too!)


----------



## Good Dog

Suemolly said:


> Would you be comfortable if your partner walks around the house naked practically almost everyday? Like while watching tv, cooking, cleaning house etc. He asked me if I could do the same too.
> 
> My boyfriend likes to be naked all the time. I am not very comfortable with it, but feel bad telling him he needs to wear clothes, at least shorts. I also can't "compete". I am slim and all, but he is the bodybuilder athlete type, so I don't have the confidence like he has. I wonder what to do.


My wife is the naked-whenever-she's-home type and that's fine with me. She's certainly attractive enough. I don't mind being naked myself but I actually find it more comfortable to have something light on like pjs or sweats when I'm at home.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle

Sure as long she/we aren't parading in front of the windows.


----------



## MEM2020

I agree with the post below with one exception. 

I would not mention "if there were kids around"
1. There aren't so this will seem to be an odd statement
2. He needs to care about how you feel

If wearing shorts is a "big problem" for him, you should try to find out why. If he is doing this for you, it is best you tell him you will find him more desirable in shorts....





UOTE=*Dean*;683828]Be a stronger woman. The longer you let this go, the more controlling he is going to become.

What is there to feel bad about? Just tell him the truth.
Your very unconfortable with him walking around nude. Please put some shorts on. 

As a single woman, aren't you looking at the character in a man?
What he values as a person.
Ask him if he had children, would he walk around nude in the house?[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

Before I married my wife and had kids running around I had a rule that she couldn`t wear clothing in my apartment.

She followed it religiously.

Good times, Good times...<sigh>


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

i wouldnt mind it at all.

in your case, i wouldnt worry about 'not comparing'

the bodybuilder look on woman does not look good.
toned is ok, a little extra is good. but not the bodybuilder look.


----------



## lovelygirl

There's a time and place for being naked. I don't think walking around naked is a good idea. At some point I'd feel disgusted by it. 
Also, I find it disrespectful.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

:/


----------



## eowyn

Suemolly said:


> Would you be comfortable if your partner walks around the house naked practically almost everyday? Like while watching tv, cooking, cleaning house etc. He asked me if I could do the same too.
> 
> My boyfriend likes to be naked all the time. I am not very comfortable with it, but feel bad telling him he needs to wear clothes, at least shorts. I also can't "compete". I am slim and all, but he is the bodybuilder athlete type, so I don't have the confidence like he has. I wonder what to do.


I personally wouldn't be okay with this and would find it a little weird, however my opinion could be somewhat biased since I am little on the conservative side.

In any case, if you are not comfortable you need to tell him that in a polite manner. Btw, any idea why he does that and when did he start doing this? Is it "all the time" or "sometimes"? I guess you would need to keep windows closed most of the times?


----------



## Jeff/BC

Suemolly said:


> I wonder what to do.


I could tell you how it works in my marriage (basically, she wears what I want her to), but how does that apply to your relationship? Carol isn't you and I'm not your boyfriend. In the end, I think most meaningful relationship answers come from the people in the relationship.


----------



## Lon

I walk around the house naked any chance I get. I also liked when my ex did, but if my eyes ever dwelled on her for more than a few seconds she would accuse me of ogling her and she said she didn't like it. So when she was naked and I was home she'd hide around a corner until my eyes were turned then dart past and get what she needed or go where she was going in the house. It felt really degrading to not be able to appreciate my own W naked (both from a sexual standpoint but also from a general comfort perspective).

That being said, it's not like I am or ever have been naked all the time... maybe once or twice a month. I prefer to have the drapes open during the day to let in the light and don't want my neighbors seeing anything.

Now I rarely do because when my ex moved out my brother moved in to help with the mortgage and bills, he comes and goes plus I get tons of charities and stuff going door to door. But my 5 year old is a nudist, often the first thing he does when he gets home is strip down, I usually tell him to dress, especially when the drapes are open, but it is always a fight, one I sometimes let him win.


----------



## s3xy_g33k

My husband would probably walk around the house naked all of the time if I let him, and would want me to be naked as well. Mostly I don't mind if it's at night and I know we won't be disturbed, but if it starts happening too frequently, I will ask him to at least put some underwear on. He always asks me why I am not naked with him, and it is just not something I am comfortable with.

You should definitely address the situation. Just let him know how you feel without seeming like you are disgusted.


----------



## norajane

Tell him that by seeing him naked all the time, it stops being special and decreases your excitement in seeing him naked when it's sexy times. Tell him you prefer a little mystery and teasing, not in-your-face nudity. 

Even Michelangelo's David would become ho-hum if it's in your house and you see it all day every day. I'm sure he doesn't want the sight of his penis to become boring to you. 

Or you could do what Charlotte did on Sex and the City, and tell him you have a " naked ass on couch" issue, eww.


----------



## Grayson

When I lived on my own, I seldom wore anything if I was home. Once I started dating my wife, I initially would stay dressed. In conversation, it came up that I'd formerly gone nude at home all the time, and she told me that it wouldn't bother her if I continued to do so, although she wasn't comfortable joining me. Because of this, I didn't go back to full-time...just if I kinda felt like it. Then our son came along, and even that stopped, as there wasn't much opportunity. Now, my wife's aunt lives with us, so those opportunities are virtually non-existent. As such, if an opportunity arises, I take it. (No pun intended.)

If, however, my wife said that it made her uncomfortable, I wouldn't do it around her. But, it's just plain comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH

My wife walks around naked before and after taking a shower (all 2 times or 3 times a day). And now I have to yell at my 10 year old to put on her clothes before and after she showers.

Wife has always done this since I've known her.

Plus her (the wife) going around naked so much makes me go crazy, it's like dangling the candy in front of the kid and laughing in his face because he can't have it....


----------



## MrsOldNews

Not only am I okay with it, I encourage it


----------



## humanbecoming

IF I had a body builder physique, you wouldn't get me to keep clothes on when it was just the wife and I 

Since THAT dream  ain't happening, I'll sport my Pillsbury Dough Boy physique fully covered 

Actually, I'm working on it, and as soon as the belly is completely flat, I don't think I will ever wear a shirt at home again!


----------



## occasionallybaffled

Suemolly said:


> Would you be comfortable if your partner walks around the house naked practically almost everyday? Like while watching tv, cooking, cleaning house etc. He asked me if I could do the same too.
> 
> My boyfriend likes to be naked all the time. I am not very comfortable with it, but feel bad telling him he needs to wear clothes, at least shorts. I also can't "compete". I am slim and all, but he is the bodybuilder athlete type, so I don't have the confidence like he has. I wonder what to do.


Talk to him. You are in a relationship, you have the right to talk to your boyfriend about anything. Approach it gently and tell him how you feel. If you can live with a bare chest & just boxers, then suggest that. If you need shorts or pants over the boxers, then suggest it. To me this is a simple (not easy)issue and by simple I mean not complex. If you two can't discuss and compromise on a simple matter... how can you hope to manage difficult ones down the road?


----------



## kag123

Wasn't this a Seinfeld episode?! LOL

Seriously...we are on a whole other planet because we have kids at home. If we didn't I don't think I would care, except that truthfully I would be a little grossed out about his bare @ss sitting on the furniture all the time - sweaty balls on my couch? No thanks.

Have you talked to him about it? I might be tempted to leave a pair of shorts out for him as a hint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suemolly

eowyn said:


> I personally wouldn't be okay with this and would find it a little weird, however my opinion could be somewhat biased since I am little on the conservative side.
> 
> In any case, if you are not comfortable you need to tell him that in a polite manner. Btw, any idea why he does that and when did he start doing this? Is it "all the time" or "sometimes"? I guess you would need to keep windows closed most of the times?


I don't know why he does this, except he is very proud of his body as he is a gym rat and competes. We dated when we were teenagers and he's always been the physical oversexed type. Then we parted ways, I married someone else etc. And now in our 40s we are finally back together again after failed marriages and relationships. I felt like I have grown as a woman after all these years, but he is still the boy who runs around naked and collects football and girly pictures in a tin under the bed.

Btw, we both do not have kids.


----------



## Mavash.

I wouldn't like it. I love my husbands body but I don't want to see ALL of it ALL the time. Takes the fun out of undressing him in my opinion.


----------



## Love Song

Suemolly said:


> Would you be comfortable if your partner walks around the house naked practically almost everyday? Like while watching tv, cooking, cleaning house etc. He asked me if I could do the same too.
> 
> My boyfriend likes to be naked all the time. I am not very comfortable with it, but feel bad telling him he needs to wear clothes, at least shorts. I also can't "compete". I am slim and all, but he is the bodybuilder athlete type, so I don't have the confidence like he has. I wonder what to do.


You are more than just your body. He should appreciate you for your mind.


----------



## Love Song

I do it all the time. Never felt free'er than when I am naked walking around the house, cooking, doing the cleaning etc. Sometimes I like to put fake bugs on my tummy and walk right by him just to see the shock on his face. lmao :rofl:


----------



## stoney1215

lovelygirl said:


> There's a time and place for being naked. I don't think walking around naked is a good idea. At some point I'd feel disgusted by it.
> Also, I find it disrespectful.


would you find it disgusting and disrespectful is the bedroom also ? what is the difference to you that makes the bedroom ok but no where else in the home ? do you feel comfortable being naked in your bedroom ? why not any where else in the privacy of your own home ? what about being naked do you find disgusting and disrespectful ?


----------



## DayDream

kag123 said:


> wasn't this a seinfeld episode?! Sweaty balls on my couch? No thanks.
> _posted via mobile device_


rofl!!!!


----------



## SoWhat

I'm glad I don't have this issue. 
I love the GF walking around naked.
She tells me to take off my clothes when I'm at her place. 

I'd be insulted, I guess, if my partner didn't like the way I looked naked.


----------



## SoWhat

Suemolly said:


> I don't know why he does this, except he is very proud of his body as he is a gym rat and competes. We dated when we were teenagers and he's always been the physical oversexed type.
> 
> I felt like I have grown as a woman after all these years, but he is still the boy who runs around naked and collects football and girly pictures in a tin under the bed.



Do you feel being interested in staying in good shape is an immature thing to be interested in or passionate about? 

It's hard for me to knock preferences for being immature.

Some people like doing stuff that may seem 'childish' to us - a woman playing dress up all the time, being obsessed with shoes, etc., might seem like she's stuck being 5 years old still, but... that's just what she likes. 

I saw some old men at the park yesterday, flying remote-controlled airplanes around. Immature? Maybe (but definitely cute). But just what they like doing...

It seems like this is about more than you just disliking how he looks naked.


----------



## DayDream

SoWhat said:


> Do you feel being interested in staying in good shape is an immature thing to be interested in or passionate about?
> 
> It's hard for me to knock preferences for being immature.
> 
> Some people like doing stuff that may seem 'childish' to us - a woman playing dress up all the time, being obsessed with shoes, etc., might seem like she's stuck being 5 years old still, but... that's just what she likes.
> 
> I saw some old men at the park yesterday, flying remote-controlled airplanes around. Immature? Maybe (but definitely cute). But just what they like doing...
> 
> It seems like this is about more than you just disliking how he looks naked.


Do we ever REALLY grow up? (I'm off to play my PS3 now)


----------



## KathyBatesel

It wouldn't bother me as long as it wasn't paraded where others could see it, especially children. And yes, I'd say it just that way to him if I expected us to marry at some point.


----------



## Drover

I walk around naked under my clothes all the time.


----------



## Bambusa

From a visual point of view it wouldn't worry me. 

The one issue I might have when you mention sitting on the lounge is I'm a bit of a germaphobe and the thought of someone's bare butt all over the lounge or seats might leave me really grossed out.


----------



## DayDream

Suemolly said:


> Would you be comfortable if your partner walks around the house naked practically almost everyday? Like while watching tv, cooking, cleaning house etc. He asked me if I could do the same too.
> 
> My boyfriend likes to be naked all the time. I am not very comfortable with it, but feel bad telling him he needs to wear clothes, at least shorts. I also can't "compete". I am slim and all, but he is the bodybuilder athlete type, so I don't have the confidence like he has. I wonder what to do.


To me...it's more exciting to not see him naked 75% of the time and feel the excitement of when I do finally get to see him naked. It makes me relish it more. To me, it'd be weird having him do daily things around the house stark naked. It just doesn't seem right...it would take something away from it for me. I mean...unless he was sexily doing all the "normal" household things, which I can't see happening if you are naked all the time. I mean...I'm not going to be sexily mopping the floor or doing the dishes naked, trying to look like a soft-core porn queen or pin-up or something. It's going to be every bit as boring and unappealing as the housework is. Why anyone would want to see that is beyond me, no matter what your body looks like.


----------



## SepticChange

I wouldn't mind it but not everyday. Maybe a couple days outta week agree to go nude but I doubt he'd agree with it. He'd not too happy about his body right now. So I'd compromise and say at least put underwear on. I'm gonna do that.


----------



## As You Wish

MrsOldNews said:


> Not only am I okay with it, I encourage it


Same here. I never grow tired of looking at DH's gorgeous body. He's almost 50 and has a better body than most 30 year olds. naked ass on furniture? Here, have a towel.


----------



## sandc

I don't have a great body at all and I love being naked. Comes with being comfortable in my own skin. When our kids move out we will be naked at home most of the time. It's comfortable. God made us naked and called it good.


----------



## larry.gray

I guess I have a bit of European mindset. I have three kids and none of us are shy about being naked getting something from the dryer, etc. 

I don't hang out naked if they are home but I don't hide from them either.


----------



## MrsOldNews

Maybe the op is projecting her own insecurities about being naked onto her bf?? Just a thought.


----------

